# Can anyone tell me what this is



## johnleggett499 (Dec 8, 2021)

ICan anyone tell me what this is


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

That looks like an abscess. You'll want to see a vet to have it lanced and get antibiotics.


----------



## johnleggett499 (Dec 8, 2021)

EckoMac said:


> That looks like an abscess. You'll want to see a vet to have it lanced and get antibiotics.


 I hit the vet up this morning. It just popped up out of no where and grew what seemed like overnight. Appreciate the response 👍


EckoMac said:


> That looks like an abscess. You'll want to see a vet to have it lanced and get antibiotics.


----------



## Tasha004 (Dec 9, 2021)

Looks like it may have been a ringworm and they will get infection very easy I had a 6month pup whise was like that just not has been before she got antibiotics. Get to the vet and they will get him/she on meds


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

johnleggett499 said:


> I hit the vet up this morning. It just popped up out of no where and grew what seemed like overnight. Appreciate the response 👍


Let us know how it goes.


----------



## johnleggett499 (Dec 8, 2021)

Tasha004 said:


> Looks like it may have been a ringworm and they will get infection very easy I had a 6month pup whise was like that just not has been before she got antibiotics. Get to the vet





EckoMac said:


> Let us know how it goes.


Will do. Appointment tomorrow afternoon


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hopefully it is nothing to worry about. If your pup keeps messing with it could get infected and need some antibiotics. Good luck with the vet!


----------



## kjensen900 (9 mo ago)

johnleggett499 said:


> ICan anyone tell me what this is
> View attachment 90786


My pup had one of those on her front paw. It ended up being a hystiocytoma. Antibiotics and the vet drained and bandaged it, it went away.


----------

